
A Bunch of Rocks - bgroat
https://xkcd.com/505/
======
bgroat
One of my most beloved xkcd that involves an individual with unlimited space
and time building a complete simulation of the universe.

Do you believe that given these contrived circumstances, that an individual
with human level intelligence could accomplish such a feat?

